# Please help :)



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I'm trying to get quotes for a 1983 Reliant Rialto.

I have previous quotes for a 1984 Robin and had no problems (direct line) but they can only quote me 3rd party and they say its a classic.

I have called a couple of companies but they just pass me about from company to company and the phone bill is costing me a fortune!

It will have company logo on it, can anyone point me in the direction of someone who can quote me :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its a second car then take a classic policy theyre much cheaper

have a look in the back of the classic car mags for some numbers , we use hagerty


----------

